# How do I know if my dog loves me?



## woofmendez (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi guys! We all know that dogs are different with each other. So I just wanna ask something. How do I know if my dog loves me? People say that it’s difficult to figure out whether your dog truly loves you. Can you share some signs or signals should we look for if our pet loves us back?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what behaviours is the dog displaying?

is the dog avoiding you, acting shy , has a remote distant aloof relationship with you ?

how was the pup when you chose him? 
was he properly socialized?

what do you do with him that creates a bond and relationship?

what do you expect?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Problem here is that the concept of "love" is a human thing, quite vague, and meaning different things to different people. For some love might be protective, maybe it is loyal, maybe it is obedient, maybe it is needy or clingy, maybe it is a wiggle butt, a lick or soft brown eyes. I personally think it is more meaningful to talk about the bond of engagement and working together. 

In that sense, I think I know that my dog is bonded to me because he is game every time I head out the door. He is watchful when we are hiking or searching, he is obedient as long as I"m not unreasonable. He does come to me when he is sick looking for help and comfort. In play, he prefers me to anyone else including his GSD roommate, whom he loves to romp with as well but he loves a game of tug with obedience dispersed to increase the tension. Lives for it. He is game to be with me and adventure with me. How is that.


----------



## woofmendez (Jun 7, 2016)

DutchKarin said:


> Problem here is that the concept of "love" is a human thing, quite vague, and meaning different things to different people. For some love might be protective, maybe it is loyal, maybe it is obedient, maybe it is needy or clingy, maybe it is a wiggle butt, a lick or soft brown eyes. I personally think it is more meaningful to talk about the bond of engagement and working together.
> 
> In that sense, I think I know that my dog is bonded to me because he is game every time I head out the door. He is watchful when we are hiking or searching, he is obedient as long as I"m not unreasonable. He does come to me when he is sick looking for help and comfort. In play, he prefers me to anyone else including his GSD roommate, whom he loves to romp with as well but he loves a game of tug with obedience dispersed to increase the tension. Lives for it. He is game to be with me and adventure with me. How is that.



Yeah you've got a good point. Maybe I should give more more more efforts haha. Thank you so much.


----------



## woofmendez (Jun 7, 2016)

carmspack said:


> what behaviours is the dog displaying?
> 
> is the dog avoiding you, acting shy , has a remote distant aloof relationship with you ?
> 
> ...



Yes he's somewhat acting shy. Maybe we're not just use with each other. Well I'm more than willing to bond with him to have a happy and healthy relationship.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

How long have you had him? How old is he? Be the most exciting thing to him. Engagement is key. Have rewards that you let him play with, or treats. Its not hard, just some effort.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

I feel my pup likes me when we have eye contact and I smile while she gently wags her tails.


----------



## loyalgsds (Oct 29, 2016)

there is no pup that doesnt love owner!
chill out, enjoy your puppy


----------

